# Milan: bilancio 17-18 in rosso di 126 milioni.



## admin (12 Ottobre 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da calcio e finanza, il Milan chiuderà il bilancio 2017/2018 con un passivo di 126 milioni di euro. Lo scorso anno il passivo fu di 73 milioni di euro.

Montanari:"Elliott tra agosto e settembre Elliott ha già versato 170,5 mln di euro nelle casse del Milan".


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calcio e finanza, il Milan chiuderà il bilancio 2017/2018 con un passivo di 126 milioni di euro. Lo scorso anno il passivo fu di 73 milioni di euro.



aia, come mai un tale peggioramento dei conti? Abbiamo preso Higuain, ma non lo abbiamo nemmeno ancora pagato tutto.


----------



## LadyRoss (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> aia, come mai un tale peggioramento dei conti? Abbiamo preso Higuain, ma non lo abbiamo nemmeno ancora pagato tutto.



il bilancio è al 30.06... Higuain e gli altri sono arrivati dopo....


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> aia, come mai un tale peggioramento dei conti? Abbiamo preso Higuain, ma non lo abbiamo nemmeno ancora pagato tutto.



Saranno tutti i soldi gettati da mirabelli per i suoi paracarri


----------



## LadyRoss (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> aia, come mai un tale peggioramento dei conti? Abbiamo preso Higuain, ma non lo abbiamo nemmeno ancora pagato tutto.



Falsone ha raccontato un sacco di storie ?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Brutta storia, dopo esserci salvati per il rotto della cuffia al TAS questo bilancio non è assolutamente un bel biglietto da visita per la UEFA. Vediamo come va a finire sta storia.


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calcio e finanza, il Milan chiuderà il bilancio 2017/2018 con un passivo di 126 milioni di euro. Lo scorso anno il passivo fu di 73 milioni di euro.
> 
> Montanari:"Elliott tra agosto e settembre Elliott ha già versato 170,5 mln di euro nelle casse del Milan".



Che buco pazzesco!!!
Come si fa con il fpf?


----------



## varvez (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ringraziamo i precedenti gestori


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calcio e finanza, il Milan chiuderà il bilancio 2017/2018 con un passivo di 126 milioni di euro. Lo scorso anno il passivo fu di 73 milioni di euro.
> 
> Montanari:"Elliott tra agosto e settembre Elliott ha già versato 170,5 mln di euro nelle casse del Milan".



A me pare esagerato come deficit.


----------



## Manue (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ragazzi, lo sapevano già...
non facciamo gli sprovveduti...
Puoi stampare un conto economico quando vuoi, e verificare in qualsiasi periodo dell'anno come vanno le cose...
questo bilancio era ampiamente previsto, arriva al 30/06/18... oggi è ufficiale, ma loro lo sapevano da prima di subito

ho lavorato più anni in uno studio commercialista, 
io chiudevo il bilancio ma sapevo già della perdita o dell'utile...


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Ottobre 2018)

Quindi?
Questo cosa comporterà? Che Elliot ci mette 126 milioni perchè ci vuole bene? E Li va per la sua strada come non fosse successo niente?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ricordate i difensori di Fassone che volevano tenerlo perché aveva fatto miracoli nella gestione finanziaria del club?


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ricordate i difensori di Fassone che volevano tenerlo perché aveva fatto miracoli nella gestione finanziaria del club?



Pazzesco.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calcio e finanza, il Milan chiuderà il bilancio 2017/2018 con un passivo di 126 milioni di euro. Lo scorso anno il passivo fu di 73 milioni di euro.
> 
> Montanari:"Elliott tra agosto e settembre Elliott ha già versato 170,5 mln di euro nelle casse del Milan".



Strano. Ricordo ancora le battaglie anche per i conti che secondo molti erano addirittura migliorati. 
E anche su questa cosa il buon fessone aveva detto l'ennesima bugia. Maledetto incompetente ed in malafede.


----------



## alcyppa (12 Ottobre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ricordate i difensori di Fassone che volevano tenerlo perché aveva fatto miracoli nella gestione finanziaria del club?



Quante balle che ha raccontato quell'artropode...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Ottobre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Quante balle che ha raccontato quell'artropode...




A me dava più sui nervi la gente che lo difendeva a oltranza nonostante l'evidenza. Gente che voleva confermarlo con elliot per il buon lavoro svolto!


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> aia, come mai un tale peggioramento dei conti? Abbiamo preso Higuain, ma non lo abbiamo nemmeno ancora pagato tutto.



Non c'entra nulla il mercato estivo. Questa è farina del duo incompetente dell'anno scorso, tanto osannato. Il mercato da 240 mln che pagheremo amaramente. I ricavi sono diminuiti come sospettavo. Altro che 290 mln come dicevano i soliti bugiardi. Mi auguro che adesso si cominci a capire perché l Uefa ci aveva buttato fuori da tutto.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Ottobre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me dava più sui nervi la gente che lo difendeva a oltranza nonostante l'evidenza. Gente che voleva confermarlo con elliot per il buon lavoro svolto!



Fino ad una settimana fa ancora si leggevano difese al duo fessone mirabilia


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Fino ad una settimana fa ancora si leggevano difese al duo fessone mirabilia



Mirabelli centra poco.
Se l'ad gli dice che per il mercato c'è un budget immenso non è colpa del ds se poi opera di conseguenza.

Fassone che faceva la parte di quello trasparente si è dimostrato un gran racconta balle.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Ottobre 2018)

C'era da aspettarselo. Sicuramente la nuova dirigenza era già a conoscenza di questo rosso, tutto preventivato. L'importante è voltare pagina e chiudere quel doloroso capitolo.


----------



## malos (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ringrazio tutti i santi che questi lestofanti siano durati poco. Chissà quanti soldi si sono intascati quando hanno sentito puzza di bruciato. Maledetti loro e poveretti tutti quelli che facevano i caroselli per sti *******.


----------



## Davidoff (12 Ottobre 2018)

Malissimo, per giugno toccherà vendere qualcuno anche in caso di quarto posto. Fassone, lurido verme, spero che Elliott ti tolga pure le mutande...


----------



## mil77 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Brutta storia, dopo esserci salvati per il rotto della cuffia al TAS questo bilancio non è assolutamente un bel biglietto da visita per la UEFA. Vediamo come va a finire sta storia.



Sono dati che anche se presuntivu erano già noti sia all'uefa che al Tas. Da qui l'esclusione dalle coppe (oltre che dai bilanci precedenti) poi è arrivato Elliot a garantire il tutto...


----------



## mil77 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Malissimo, per giugno toccherà vendere qualcuno anche in caso di quarto posto. Fassone, lurido verme, spero che Elliott ti tolga pure le mutande...



Beh direi che Donnarumma è sicuro....


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calcio e finanza, il Milan chiuderà il bilancio 2017/2018 con un passivo di 126 milioni di euro. Lo scorso anno il passivo fu di 73 milioni di euro.
> 
> Montanari:"Elliott tra agosto e settembre Elliott ha già versato 170,5 mln di euro nelle casse del Milan".



Magari fate caso anche al parco giocatori che ora vale più del doppio di quello lasciato in eredità dalla precedente gestione.
Magari eh..


----------



## __king george__ (12 Ottobre 2018)

spiccioli non preoccupatevi...considerate che da milan china arriveranno 350 milioni l'anno….


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calcio e finanza, il Milan chiuderà il bilancio 2017/2018 con un passivo di 126 milioni di euro. Lo scorso anno il passivo fu di 73 milioni di euro.
> 
> Montanari:"Elliott tra agosto e settembre Elliott ha già versato 170,5 mln di euro nelle casse del Milan".



Questa doveva essere la "gestione sana" che ci avrebbe portato fuori dagli inferi, quelli del "basta sprechi, basta regali ai procuratori amici e stipendi ingiustificati, basta figure inutili e raccomandate nello staff", nonché quelli del "monte sponsor migliorato e tutti zittihh". E invece debiti aumentati, monte stipendi alle stelle, sprechi per giocatori inutili e misteriosi di procuratori amici, in più amici e amici degli amici assunti ad minchiam nello staff con spreco ulteriore, ricavi da sponsor peggiorati e dulcis in fundo la tanto millantata trasparenza che si è rivelata una balla colossale, condita da una comunicazione ridicola. 

Falsone e Miraballe style.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Magari fate caso anche al parco giocatori che ora vale più del doppio di quello lasciato in eredità dalla precedente gestione.
> Magari eh..


Sei veramente pessimo. Ma se non ti piacciono i miei commenti c'è bisogno di mettere reputazione negative in continuazione? Ahahahha. Ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Questa doveva essere la "gestione sana" che ci avrebbe portato fuori dagli inferi, quelli del "basta sprechi, basta regali ai procuratori amici e stipendi ingiustificati, basta figure inutili e raccomandate nello staff", nonché quelli del "monte sponsor migliorato e tutti zittihh". E invece debiti aumentati, monte stipendi alle stelle, sprechi per giocatori inutili e misteriosi di procuratori amici, in più amici e amici degli amici assunti ad minchiam nello staff con spreco ulteriore, ricavi da sponsor peggiorati e dulcis in fundo la tanto millantata trasparenza che si è rivelata una balla colossale, condita da una comunicazione ridicola.
> 
> Falsone e Miraballe style.



Amen, purtroppo hanno fatto più danni della peste anche tra i tifosi.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Ottobre 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Mirabelli centra poco.
> Se l'ad gli dice che per il mercato c'è un budget immenso non è colpa del ds se poi opera di conseguenza.
> 
> Fassone che faceva la parte di quello trasparente si è dimostrato un gran racconta balle.



Ovviamente fassone ha maggiori colpe, ma la tanto decantata trasparenza va di pari passo anche con Mirabelli. Il mercato folle fatto in attacco, Bonucci, stipendio monstre ai donnarummas. È tutto una conseguenza.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sei veramente pessimo. Ma se non ti piacciono i miei commenti c'è bisogno di mettere reputazione negative in continuazione? Ahahahha. Ma quanti anni hai?



Entri in questo forum semplicemente per polemizzare con altri utenti *milanisti*, finchè continuerai ad esser così esprimerò il mio punto di vista con una rep. negativa. 
Detto questo, potevi scrivere privatamente.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Entri in questo forum semplicemente per polemizzare con altri utenti *milanisti*, finchè continuerai ad esser così esprimerò il mio punto di vista con una rep. negativa.
> Detto questo, potevi scrivere privatamente.



Io sono milanista quanto e più di te. Stai tranquillo. Non devo dimostrare nulla e non faccio patenti di tifo come te, se qualcuno la pensa diversamente.. Sono altresì libero di scrivere quello che voglio come tutti. Non ti piacciono i miei post? Esiste il tasto ignora. Usalo.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io sono milanista quanto e più di te. Stai tranquillo. Non devo dimostrare nulla e non faccio patenti di tifo come te, se qualcuno la pensa diversamente.. Sono altresì libero di scrivere quello che voglio come tutti. Non ti piacciono i miei post? Esiste il tasto ignora. Usalo.



Ancora stai facendo inutile flame, come qualche mese fa con un altro milanista che ti aveva risposto col giusto tono. 
Finiscila che hai iniziato un OT inutile.


----------



## Pit96 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ma la differenza rispetto agli anni scorsi sta principalmente nella campagna acquisti, giusto?


----------



## pazzomania (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ragazzi, scusate se intervengo, potrebbe essere che il bilancio è cosi devastante per via del grosso ammortamento al primo anno, e sarà più leggero negli anni successivi?

Ricordo una dichiarazione di Fassone, dove diceva qualosa di simile.

Si, lo so che Fassone ne ha raccontate un sacco, ma potrebbe essere possibile una cosa del genere? [MENTION=4145]LadyRoss[/MENTION] tu che sei del settore..


----------



## LadyRoss (12 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, scusate se intervengo, potrebbe essere che il bilancio è cosi devastante per via del grosso ammortamento al primo anno, e sarà più leggero negli anni successivi?
> 
> Ricordo una dichiarazione di Fassone, dove diceva qualosa di simile.
> 
> Si, lo so che Fassone ne ha raccontate un sacco, ma potrebbe essere possibile una cosa del genere? [MENTION=4145]LadyRoss[/MENTION] tu che sei del settore..



Ti ringrazio per avere pensato a me.... purtroppo certi tecnicismi sono troppo per me... sarei però curiosa di approfondire l’argomento...non tanto perché sia preoccupantE la situazione quanto piuttosto per capire quanto Ci fosse di vero nelle storie che ci sono state propinate in questo ultimo anno.....
Mi ritaglierò un po’ di tempo....


----------



## Andre96 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Non è una bella cosa ma sto sereno, lo sapevano dal primo giorno i nuovi dirigenti e nonostante ciò sono stati presi giocatori come Higuain e ora addirittura una scommessa come Paquetà, mi farei meno pippe mentali, sanno quello che fanno, per non parlarle del fatto che tra 2 mesi verrà Gazidis. Stiamo sereni finalmente.


----------



## Albijol (12 Ottobre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ricordate i difensori di Fassone che volevano tenerlo perché aveva fatto miracoli nella gestione finanziaria del club?



 le vedove di Fassone


----------



## Albijol (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ho appena letto su Calcio e Finanza i prezzi ufficiali messi a bilancio dei cartellini. Ragazzi, c'è da cavarsi gli occhi per poi giocarci a biglie. Dico solo che Kalinic ci è costato 27 milioni e Lotito ci ha scucito per un 31enne in fase calante e quasi in scadenza 19 milioni. Pazzesco.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ricordate i difensori di Fassone che volevano tenerlo perché aveva fatto miracoli nella gestione finanziaria del club?





Admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco.





Albijol ha scritto:


> le vedove di Fassone



Oppure "rimane perché è uomo di Elliott"


----------



## Garrincha (12 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Magari fate caso anche al parco giocatori che ora vale più del doppio di quello lasciato in eredità dalla precedente gestione.
> Magari eh..



Parco giocatori che dovrà essere smantellato per alleviare il deficit se non entrano soldi da nuovi sponsor o altre fonti


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calcio e finanza, il Milan chiuderà il bilancio 2017/2018 con un passivo di 126 milioni di euro. Lo scorso anno il passivo fu di 73 milioni di euro.
> 
> Montanari:"Elliott tra agosto e settembre Elliott ha già versato 170,5 mln di euro nelle casse del Milan".



Eppure la vicenda è troppo assurda e rocambolesca per non vedere del torbido dietro l'intera stagione scorsa, incluso questo rosso profondo di bilancio che io sospetto fosse ampiamente previsto da tutti, Elliott incluso, e fin dal principio.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Magari fate caso anche al parco giocatori che ora vale più del doppio di quello lasciato in eredità dalla precedente gestione.
> Magari eh..



Commento fuori dal coro ma doveroso. Le gestioni precedenti facevano 70 milioni di buco con Constant Montolivo e Balotelli.
Questo rosso profondo, anche giustamente criticato intendiamoci, ha comunque portato in rosa elementi giovani sui quali potremmo fare tranquillamente plusvalenze future.

In altre parole, ne dovremo fare altri di buchi simili per tornare ad essere il Milan che vogliamo tutti temo.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Ottobre 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto su Calcio e Finanza i prezzi ufficiali messi a bilancio dei cartellini. Ragazzi, c'è da cavarsi gli occhi per poi giocarci a biglie. Dico solo che Kalinic ci è costato 27 milioni e Lotito ci ha scucito per un 31enne in fase calante e quasi in scadenza 19 milioni. Pazzesco.



Sono comprensive delle commissioni credo. Ma sono comunque cifre senza senso, concordo


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Commento fuori dal coro ma doveroso. Le gestioni precedenti facevano 70 milioni di buco con Constant Montolivo e Balotelli.
> Questo rosso profondo, anche giustamente criticato intendiamoci, ha comunque portato in rosa elementi giovani sui quali potremmo fare tranquillamente plusvalenze future.
> 
> In altre parole, ne dovremo fare altri di buchi simili per tornare ad essere il Milan che vogliamo tutti temo.


Anche no. Altrimenti l'uefa riapre la porta e ci caccia a pedate. Bisogna fare le cose step by step, cercando di non sbagliare i colpi e soprattutto non spendere per gente inutile e mediocre, questo è stato l'errore principe di Mirabelli. Poteva tranquillamente spendere la metà per ottenere lo stesso risultato e avere così più margine per l'anno successivo. Se si ragiona sempre con gli all in, facendo il passo più lungo della gamba saremo destinati a svendere tutti Prima o poi. È bene che sia chiaro questo.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Anche no. Altrimenti l'uefa riapre la porta e ci caccia a pedate. Bisogna fare le cose step by step, cercando di non sbagliare i colpi e soprattutto non spendere per gente inutile e mediocre, questo è stato l'errore principe di Mirabelli. Poteva tranquillamente spendere la metà per ottenere lo stesso risultato e avere così più margine per l'anno successivo. Se si ragiona sempre con gli all in, facendo il passo più lungo della gamba saremo destinati a svendere tutti Prima o poi. È bene che sia chiaro questo.



La base della squadra di oggi è quella di Mirabelli per 10 undicesimi che piaccia o no, quindi giocatori inutili assolutamente no, senza contare che con Rodriguez Kessie e Hakan presi alle cifre che li abbiamo presi facciamo pesanti plusvalenze anche vendendoli domattina, ma il punto è che i giocatori bravi e giovani costano, c'è poco da fare. Paqueta coi bonus sarà più caro di tutti gli acquisti dell'estate scorsa.
È così, se vuoi i giocatori di qualità queste sono le cifre.

E la mia ironia verso le gestioni precedenti è per far notare che anche per avere rose di scarponi senza nessun valore comunque facevamo buchi enormi.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La base della squadra di oggi è quella di Mirabelli per 10 undicesimi che piaccia o no, quindi giocatori inutili assolutamente no, senza contare che con Rodriguez Kessie e Hakan presi alle cifre che li abbiamo presi facciamo pesanti plusvalenze anche vendendoli domattina, ma il punto è che i giocatori bravi e giovani costano, c'è poco da fare. Paqueta coi bonus sarà più caro di tutti gli acquisti dell'estate scorsa.
> È così, se vuoi i giocatori di qualità queste sono le cifre.
> 
> E la mia ironia verso le gestioni precedenti è per far notare che anche per avere rose di scarponi senza nessun valore comunque facevamo buchi enormi.



Formazione tipo: donnarumma, Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez,kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura,suso higuain calhanoglu. Dove sono 10 undecisimi di Mirabelli? Solo Musacchio ma abbiamo ceduto Bonucci altrimenti non avrebbe giocato, e c'è comunque Caldara che è stato preso per diventare il titolare, Rodriguez fa il compitino e non eccelle in nulla, kessie ok, anche se non è un fenomeno ed è stato pagato 30 mln, Biglia strapagato, e non è purtroppo quello della Lazio, anche se ultimamente sembra in ripresa, speriamo. Calhanoglu al momento involuto. Abbiamo speso per questi titolari (5 su 11) circa 108 mln. L'Inter questa estate ha dimostrato che si può rinforzare una squadra non spendendo cifre monstre. Noi abbiamo speso 240 mln per un 6 posto. Non ho considerato kalinic Silva borini Bonucci. Acquisti rivelatisi flop per un motivo o per un altro. Non è un caso che Leonardo sta smontando la squadra eh. Comunque di quelli presi l'anno scorso nessuno ci ha fatto fare plusvalenza questa estate. Eppure leggo ancora questa favoletta delle plusvalenze se volessimo venderli domani stesso. Ma su chi? Forse e ripeto forse, solo con kessie ma non sono sicuro ci sia una squadra che domani stesso spenderebbe 40 mln per lui.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Anche no. Altrimenti l'uefa riapre la porta e ci caccia a pedate. Bisogna fare le cose step by step, cercando di non sbagliare i colpi e soprattutto non spendere per gente inutile e mediocre, questo è stato l'errore principe di Mirabelli. Poteva tranquillamente spendere la metà per ottenere lo stesso risultato e avere così più margine per l'anno successivo. Se si ragiona sempre con gli all in, facendo il passo più lungo della gamba saremo destinati a svendere tutti Prima o poi. È bene che sia chiaro questo.



Perfetto.


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto su Calcio e Finanza i prezzi ufficiali messi a bilancio dei cartellini. Ragazzi, c'è da cavarsi gli occhi per poi giocarci a biglie. Dico solo che Kalinic ci è costato 27 milioni e Lotito ci ha scucito per un 31enne in fase calante e quasi in scadenza 19 milioni. Pazzesco.



Eh, buongiorno http://www.milanworld.net/milan-per-bonucci-commissione-di-2-mln-lucci-vt68558.html


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Commento fuori dal coro ma doveroso. Le gestioni precedenti facevano 70 milioni di buco con Constant Montolivo e Balotelli.
> Questo rosso profondo, anche giustamente criticato intendiamoci, ha comunque portato in rosa elementi giovani sui quali potremmo fare tranquillamente plusvalenze future.
> 
> In altre parole, ne dovremo fare altri di buchi simili per tornare ad essere il Milan che vogliamo tutti temo.





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La base della squadra di oggi è quella di Mirabelli per 10 undicesimi che piaccia o no, quindi giocatori inutili assolutamente no, senza contare che con Rodriguez Kessie e Hakan presi alle cifre che li abbiamo presi facciamo pesanti plusvalenze anche vendendoli domattina, ma il punto è che i giocatori bravi e giovani costano, c'è poco da fare. Paqueta coi bonus sarà più caro di tutti gli acquisti dell'estate scorsa.
> È così, se vuoi i giocatori di qualità queste sono le cifre.
> 
> E la mia ironia verso le gestioni precedenti è per far notare che anche per avere rose di scarponi senza nessun valore comunque facevamo buchi enormi.



Amico mio, perdi tempo a far notare/spiegare certe cose. Avevamo i forcaioli quando Ancelotti e Seedorf arrivavano a giocare le finali in CL, figurati ora, nell'era dei social.


----------



## Casnop (13 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calcio e finanza, il Milan chiuderà il bilancio 2017/2018 con un passivo di 126 milioni di euro. Lo scorso anno il passivo fu di 73 milioni di euro.
> 
> Montanari:"Elliott tra agosto e settembre Elliott ha già versato 170,5 mln di euro nelle casse del Milan".


Singer e Scaroni, in prospettiva del futuro, auspicabile, VA, e di accesso al factoring appena emesso da Unicredit, hanno deciso di 'sacrificare' il bilancio 2017-18, imputando in esso la totale quota residua di ammortamenti per cartellini relativi ai giocatori acquistati nell'esercizio, anziché far gravare essi per quote costanti nei due, tre esercizi successivi, come inizialmente previsto da Fassone. Così, la Posizione Finanziaria Netta del prossimo anno, già liberata dal debito per i bonds emessi per 132 milioni, oltre interessi, seguito l'aumento di capitale del 28 settembre scorso per 170 milioni di euro, sottoscritto da Elliott, sarà annotata, sul lato delle passività finanziarie, con solo debito da factoring, leggero di interessi e garantito da entrate certe in conto capitale. Una mossa saggia e realistica, in funzione dell'equilibrio patrimoniale, che la Uefa non potrà non apprezzare. La giacenza liquida occorrente al saldo di questo sbilancio di gestione in un conto vincolato, come richiesta dall'Allegato XII del Regolamento del FPF Uefa, edizione 2015, agli effetti della presentazione di una istanza di Voluntary Agreement ("presentare un impegno irrevocabile da parte di un azionista e/o socio e/o di una parte correlata a sostenere finanziariamente il club per un importo almeno pari al deficit previsto per tutti i periodi di riferimento oggetto dell’accordo volontario. Questo impegno irrevocabile deve essere provato per mezzo di un accordo giuridicamente vincolante tra il licenziatario e l’azionista o socio e/o parte correlata e, se richiesto, dall’Ufficio Investigativo dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body, esso deve essere garantito per mezzo di: i) versamenti su un conto vincolato; oppure ii) una garanzia da un'altra società nella struttura del gruppo legale al di fuori del perimetro di rendicontazione; oppure iii) ogni altra forma di garanzia, che l’Ufficio Investigativo dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body considererà soddisfacente"), garantita dal corrispondente, ulteriore, aumento di capitale, completerà il quadro di finanza virtuosa che Scaroni vorrà proporre ai valutatori Uefa che incontrerà a breve. O VA, o caro.


----------



## sunburn (13 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E la mia ironia verso le gestioni precedenti è per far notare che anche per avere rose di scarponi senza nessun valore comunque facevamo buchi enormi.



Con le gestioni precedenti il bilancio del Milan confluiva nel consolidato della controllante, con tutto quel che ne consegue. Quindi le perdite del Milan non erano dovute a incapacità gestionale, ma a una precisa scelta di tipo contabile-fiscale. O davvero credi che Berlusconi abbia buttato nel Milan milioni e milioni per trent'anni per una questione di cuore?


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Formazione tipo: donnarumma, Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez,kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura,suso higuain calhanoglu. Dove sono 10 undecisimi di Mirabelli? Solo Musacchio ma abbiamo ceduto Bonucci altrimenti non avrebbe giocato, e c'è comunque Caldara che è stato preso per diventare il titolare, Rodriguez fa il compitino e non eccelle in nulla, kessie ok, anche se non è un fenomeno ed è stato pagato 30 mln, Biglia strapagato, e non è purtroppo quello della Lazio, anche se ultimamente sembra in ripresa, speriamo. Calhanoglu al momento involuto. Abbiamo speso per questi titolari (5 su 11) circa 108 mln. L'Inter questa estate ha dimostrato che si può rinforzare una squadra non spendendo cifre monstre. Noi abbiamo speso 240 mln per un 6 posto. Non ho considerato kalinic Silva borini Bonucci. Acquisti rivelatisi flop per un motivo o per un altro. Non è un caso che Leonardo sta smontando la squadra eh. Comunque di quelli presi l'anno scorso nessuno ci ha fatto fare plusvalenza questa estate. Eppure leggo ancora questa favoletta delle plusvalenze se volessimo venderli domani stesso. Ma su chi? Forse e ripeto forse, solo con kessie ma non sono sicuro ci sia una squadra che domani stesso spenderebbe 40 mln per lui.



I 10 undicesimi sono quelli scelti, intendo, inclusi i rinnovi di Donnarumma e Suso tutt'altro che semplici. 100 milioni per 5 titolari... Ripeto non capisco perché siano inutili come dici tu.

Sul discorso plusvalenza, sono tutte non probabili ma certe. Hakan Kessie Rodriguez sono certe e ricche anche, Silva se il Siviglia lo riscatta farà plusvalenza (ma se continua a segnare la cifra del riscatto sarà da mangiarsi le mani), Bonucci ha già fatto plusvalenza.

Con questo non sto difendendo Mirabelli, ma bollare il mercato scorso come sbagliato e inutile è assurdo visto che molti giocano titolari e sono giocatori ancora fondamentali

Poi che ci siano stati errori, qualche cifra esagerata tipo Biglia, un bidone come Kalinic, è fuori discussione, ma a me da fastidio bollare le cose in modo superficiale a prescindere. Rispetto alla gestione precedente questo buco di bilancio è servito quantomeno a costruire l'ossatura della squadra, non vedo perché non debba essere riconosciuto.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Con le gestioni precedenti il bilancio del Milan confluiva nel consolidato della controllante, con tutto quel che ne consegue. Quindi le perdite del Milan non erano dovute a incapacità gestionale, ma a una precisa scelta di tipo contabile-fiscale. O davvero credi che Berlusconi abbia buttato nel Milan milioni e milioni per trent'anni per una questione di cuore?



Codesto non è però legato alla discussione che stiamo facendo, potevano fare buchi di bilancio che volevano ma per prendere non dico giocatori decenti ma almeno che poi mantenessero un qualche valore per la società.
Invece venivano letteralmente sperperati per una squadra di bidoni strapagati.

Tra l'altro anche questo buco enorme a bilancio è parecchio sospetto, lo intendono far passare per l'idea di un pazzo cinese che per un assurdo motivo avrebbe regalato centinaia di milioni a Fininvest per poi regalare il Milan a Elliott, pronta il giorno dopo a versare 170 milioni per ripianare i debiti. Va bene che siamo tutti ingenui, ma direi che lo siamo fino ad un certo punto.

Per me è evidente la differenza con le spese dell'anno scorso, criticabili per carità, ma che hanno portato oggettivamente un valore per la gestione attuale.


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Ottobre 2018)

Tralasciando Li ma considerando solo l'operato di Fassone...

Lui puntava a fare subito le grosse spese sfruttando il voluntary agreement.
Se fosse andata avanti la sua gestione gli ammortamenti sarebbero stati spalmati diversamente e avremmo una perdita sugli 80 milioni.
Io penso che le sue strategie fossero di entrare subito in Champions e allora il bilancio grosso modo si sarebbe sistemato, con un piano B di cedere Donnarumma per tanti soldoni.

Tutto alla fine gli è andato storto, niente VA, campionato deludente e Donnarumma svalutato.

Ora però raccogliamo una rosa di maggior valore rispetto a quella lasciata da Berlusconi, ma bisogna vedere come ci vorrà trattare la Uefa, se farci pagare carissimo questo bilancio rossissimo o se si accontenterà di vedere una gestione futura più virtuosa.


----------



## Nils (13 Ottobre 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Tralasciando Li ma considerando solo l'operato di Fassone...
> 
> Lui puntava a fare subito le grosse spese sfruttando il voluntary agreement.
> Se fosse andata avanti la sua gestione gli ammortamenti sarebbero stati spalmati diversamente e avremmo una perdita sugli 80 milioni.
> ...



Con di mezzo Elliot mi aspetto un verdetto durissimo, tipo:

"Cattivi, non fatelo più o la prossima volta potremmo (forse) sanzionarvi!!!"


----------



## Maximo (13 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> I 10 undicesimi sono quelli scelti, intendo, inclusi i rinnovi di Donnarumma e Suso tutt'altro che semplici. 100 milioni per 5 titolari... Ripeto non capisco perché siano inutili come dici tu.
> 
> Sul discorso plusvalenza, sono tutte non probabili ma certe. Hakan Kessie Rodriguez sono certe e ricche anche, Silva se il Siviglia lo riscatta farà plusvalenza (ma se continua a segnare la cifra del riscatto sarà da mangiarsi le mani), Bonucci ha già fatto plusvalenza.
> 
> ...



Fondamentalmente sono d'accordo con te, gli errori l'anno scorso ci sono stati, vedi Kalinic, ma non così tanti come qualcuno vuol far credere. Tra l'elenco dei giocatori presi l'anno scorso non dimentichiamoci poi Conti, che potremmo ritrovarci in rosa a breve. Quando si cambia tanto come l'anno scorso c'è bisogno di tempo per trovare l'amalgama, quest'anno stiamo iniziano a raccogliere i frutti.

Se si voleva rifondare il Milan era necessario investire molto e subito, basti ricordare la rosa della stagione 2016/2017 per capire da dove partivamo


Gabrie
Mattia De Sciglio
Rodrigo Ely
José Mauri
Giacomo Bonaventura
Luiz Adriano
Gerard Deulofeu
Suso
Gianluca Lapadula
Keisuke Honda
Lucas Ocampos
M'Baye Niang
Alessio Romagnoli
Matías Fernández
Gustavo Gómez
Andrea Poli
Cristián Zapata
Riccardo Montolivo (capitano)
Ignazio Abate (vice capitano)
Leonel Vangioni
José Ernesto Sosa
Gabriel Paletta
Marco Storari
Jherson Vergara
Luca Antonelli
Juraj Kucka
Alessandro Plizzari
Patrick Cutrone
Carlos Bacca
Manuel Locatelli
Mario Pašalić
Andrea Bertolacci
Davide Calabria
Gianluigi Donnarumma


----------



## Aron (13 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da calcio e finanza, il Milan chiuderà il bilancio 2017/2018 con un passivo di 126 milioni di euro. Lo scorso anno il passivo fu di 73 milioni di euro.
> 
> Montanari:"Elliott tra agosto e settembre Elliott ha già versato 170,5 mln di euro nelle casse del Milan".




Beh dai, poteva andare peggio. Che so, poteva piovere


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> I 10 undicesimi sono quelli scelti, intendo, inclusi i rinnovi di Donnarumma e Suso tutt'altro che semplici. 100 milioni per 5 titolari... Ripeto non capisco perché siano inutili come dici tu.
> 
> Sul discorso plusvalenza, sono tutte non probabili ma certe. Hakan Kessie Rodriguez sono certe e ricche anche, Silva se il Siviglia lo riscatta farà plusvalenza (ma se continua a segnare la cifra del riscatto sarà da mangiarsi le mani), Bonucci ha già fatto plusvalenza.
> 
> ...



Onestamente trovo molto incoerente o meglio non riesco a capire cosa pensi. In altri topic affermavi che la rosa è inadeguata e mediocre per giustificare Gattuso, adesso si è fatto un ottimo lavoro con una base importante per giustificare Mirabelli. Forse ho capito male io, non so. Poi non capisco cosa centrino suso donnarumma e Co con Mirabelli. Si parlava del mercato passato con i 240 mln spesi, per una squadra che purtroppo ha confermato il sesto posto. Forse per te è poco ma a mio modo di vedere con 240 mln qualcosa di meglio si poteva fare. Comunque quando parlo di soldi spesi inutilmente mi riferisco ad esempio ai 42 mln per Bonucci quando ne avevi già spesi 18 per Musacchio. 27 mln per kalinic e 34 per Silva. Così come trovo senza logica i 25 per calhanoglu se volevamo giocare col 352 o 4 3 3 dove non è né ala né mezzala. Borini per 6 mln, 20 per Biglia che era a scadenza. Insomma la pensiamo diversamente, pazienza. Tu credi che ha sbagliato solo kalinic, io invece ritengo che il mercato è stato impostato male globalmente, perché non c'era un identità precisa, giocatori presi un po' a caso, a volte doppioni, e in ruoli che non servivano. Chiaro che alcuni di loro presi singolarmente non sono male, ma appunto questo è un aggravante, perché significa che abbiamo speso 240 mln prendendo giocatori che dobbiamo adattare in ruoli poco congeniali.
Ormai comunque fa parte del passato, e per fortuna c'è una nuova dirigenza che sembra aver capito come sistemare la squadra.


----------



## ilcondompelato (13 Ottobre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Singer e Scaroni, in prospettiva del futuro, auspicabile, VA, e di accesso al factoring appena emesso da Unicredit, hanno deciso di 'sacrificare' il bilancio 2017-18, imputando in esso la totale quota residua di ammortamenti per cartellini relativi ai giocatori acquistati nell'esercizio, anziché far gravare essi per quote costanti nei due, tre esercizi successivi, come inizialmente previsto da Fassone. Così, la Posizione Finanziaria Netta del prossimo anno, già liberata dal debito per i bonds emessi per 132 milioni, oltre interessi, seguito l'aumento di capitale del 28 settembre scorso per 170 milioni di euro, sottoscritto da Elliott, sarà annotata, sul lato delle passività finanziarie, con solo debito da factoring, leggero di interessi e garantito da entrate certe in conto capitale. Una mossa saggia e realistica, in funzione dell'equilibrio patrimoniale, che la Uefa non potrà non apprezzare. La giacenza liquida occorrente al saldo di questo sbilancio di gestione in un conto vincolato, come richiesta dall'Allegato XII del Regolamento del FPF Uefa, edizione 2015, agli effetti della presentazione di una istanza di Voluntary Agreement ("presentare un impegno irrevocabile da parte di un azionista e/o socio e/o di una parte correlata a sostenere finanziariamente il club per un importo almeno pari al deficit previsto per tutti i periodi di riferimento oggetto dell’accordo volontario. Questo impegno irrevocabile deve essere provato per mezzo di un accordo giuridicamente vincolante tra il licenziatario e l’azionista o socio e/o parte correlata e, se richiesto, dall’Ufficio Investigativo dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body, esso deve essere garantito per mezzo di: i) versamenti su un conto vincolato; oppure ii) una garanzia da un'altra società nella struttura del gruppo legale al di fuori del perimetro di rendicontazione; oppure iii) ogni altra forma di garanzia, che l’Ufficio Investigativo dell’UEFA Club Financial Control Body considererà soddisfacente"), garantita dal corrispondente, ulteriore, aumento di capitale, completerà il quadro di finanza virtuosa che Scaroni vorrà proporre ai valutatori Uefa che incontrerà a breve. O VA, o caro.



Scordati che ci verrà dato il V.A


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Onestamente trovo molto incoerente o meglio non riesco a capire cosa pensi. In altri topic affermavi che la rosa è inadeguata e mediocre per giustificare Gattuso, adesso si è fatto un ottimo lavoro con una base importante per giustificare Mirabelli. Forse ho capito male io, non so. Poi non capisco cosa centrino suso donnarumma e Co con Mirabelli. Si parlava del mercato passato con i 240 mln spesi, per una squadra che purtroppo ha confermato il sesto posto. Forse per te è poco ma a mio modo di vedere con 240 mln qualcosa di meglio si poteva fare. Comunque quando parlo di soldi spesi inutilmente mi riferisco ad esempio ai 42 mln per Bonucci quando ne avevi già spesi 18 per Musacchio. 27 mln per kalinic e 34 per Silva. Così come trovo senza logica i 25 per calhanoglu se volevamo giocare col 352 o 4 3 3 dove non è né ala né mezzala. Borini per 6 mln, 20 per Biglia che era a scadenza. Insomma la pensiamo diversamente, pazienza. Tu credi che ha sbagliato solo kalinic, io invece ritengo che il mercato è stato impostato male globalmente, perché non c'era un identità precisa, giocatori presi un po' a caso, a volte doppioni, e in ruoli che non servivano. Chiaro che alcuni di loro presi singolarmente non sono male, ma appunto questo è un aggravante, perché significa che abbiamo speso 240 mln prendendo giocatori che dobbiamo adattare in ruoli poco congeniali.
> Ormai comunque fa parte del passato, e per fortuna c'è una nuova dirigenza che sembra aver capito come sistemare la squadra.



Premesso che si sta parlando del -126 a bilancio e non dei 240 milioni spesi, dunque si parla anche di cessioni e rinnovi fatti. Ma Si probabilmente ho spiegato male io il mio punto di vista.
Resto sempre dell'idea che la rosa sia un aborto, è stata abbozzata e basta, mentre restano buchi enormi per numero e caratteristiche.

Dunque non giustifico Mirabelli, anzi. Penso che il suo lavoro sia rimasto a metà per tanti motivi.

Ma riconosco ciononostante due cose, per semplificare:
- le cifre per giocatori giovani di livello sono quelle. Inutile dire che si poteva spendere meno. Anzi, 100 milioni per 5 titolari tutto sommato è una buona cifra.
- questo buco di bilancio, rispetto ai precedenti ha creato comunque valore perché sono stati presi giocatori che un anno dopo o sono stati rivenduti senza minusvalenza, come Silva e Bonucci, oppure saranno plusvalenze sicure come Hakan o Rodriguez o Kessie.

Il mio discorso non è per salvare Mirabelli quanto per riconoscere che i -126 di questo bilancio hanno comunque creato valore a differenza dei -90 e -85 delle due stagioni precedenti (senza contare che Bacca Gomez Sosa e compagnia li abbiamo tutti dovuti cedere con minusvalenza).


----------

